# I got a new toy



## Gold Trail (Oct 10, 2009)

Not sure if were in the right thread or not so feel free to relocate. 

i got this cardboard perforator at the scrap yard for 50.00

gonna have to undo some of the safety features 

it shreds the following like butter

X-Ray film
Memory sticks
unpopulated boards
BGA's
Fiber CPU chips
Slot 1 cards
anything else you can stuff in the slot however it wouldnt catch ceramic processors on the feed roller


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 10, 2009)

looks sweet.


----------



## qst42know (Oct 11, 2009)

If you want the blades to last it's likely best to keep all the ceramics out of it anyway.


----------



## glorycloud (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey Ryan,

What are you hoping it's ultimate purpose will be? Are you wanting to try
and refine whole boards and cards for the PM's and/or the copper content?

Just curious. 8)


----------



## Gold Trail (Oct 11, 2009)

Glory Cloud, thats the plan.

I'm still not shure what the process will be. almost seems like too much copper for AR, maybe a pretreat with hot HCL, been reading into Iodine and Thio leaches, but right now those are stalled with frustrating failed tests.

Bust as I saw else where in the forum, I'm not screwing up 200 times, , I'm just gonna learn 200 ways not to do it!! (thomas edision) 


Ryan


----------



## butcher (Oct 11, 2009)

Now you need to build that ball mill.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 11, 2009)

Ryan,
You may want to look for a thickness sander, to run the depoluated boards through. Then you only have to process the metal that were sanded off. I do this with a belt sander and 36 grit paper, it strips the metal off real fast. a bonus is the fine grain particles process real fast also, and you can roast the particles first without the entire neighborhood knowing about it. If you heat them red hot for a while and stir the solder will collect, the copper will oxidize, and you can remove the solder and sell it, and you can remove most of the base metals with HCL.

Jim


----------



## butcher (Oct 11, 2009)

jim, solder can picking up some of your gold, 
when solder is soldered to gold it disolves a portion of it, 
in assaying lead is a collector of gold and values.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 11, 2009)

Butcher,
I am aware of that, but the small amount that may get in the solder is not worth worrying about. I normally get around $8.00 per pound for the solder. Plus without flux it really doe not stick to much and I do not leave it for a long time just enough to melt it and settle to the bottom.

Jim


----------



## Palladium (Oct 11, 2009)

james122964 said:


> I normally get around $8.00 per pound for the solder.
> 
> Jim




Where do you sell it Jim ?


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 12, 2009)

My local junk yard.
the price veries on content, they have some kind of a sparking gun thing that tells them the metal content, high tin/silver pays more type of thing.

Jim


----------



## Gold Trail (Oct 14, 2009)

butcher, that shred just screams ball mill food, doesnt it?

Ryan


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 14, 2009)

Gold Trail said:


> butcher, that shred just screams ball mill food, doesnt it?
> 
> Ryan



Ball mill with 100 pound balls might do something to reduce that material, otherwsie incineration of your feedstock is key even before it hits the mill.


----------



## butcher (Oct 16, 2009)

read an article on electronic's they went to indium based solders on some applications, as solder can disolve 18% gold, and thin plated can cause joint failures, if I can find the article I will be able to quote details better.

looks like :shock: 
Gustavas furnace food, poop gold nugets :lol:


----------



## Oz (Oct 17, 2009)

That would be interesting butcher. 

Is the indium based solder not supposed to dissolve gold or as much?


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 17, 2009)

butcher said:


> read an article on electronic's they went to indium based solders on some applications, as solder can disolve 18% gold, and thin plated can cause joint failures, if I can find the article I will be able to quote details better.



I'm not sure of the article you are speaking of, but back in my TV repairman days we went to a RCA repair school which taught us that indium alloy solders are used to create flexible solder joints. RCA solved one of their major manufacturing defects with the 'tuner ground plane' by simply having the techs re-solder the tuner ground shielding with indium alloy solder and adding a few redundant ground wires.

Steve


----------



## butcher (Oct 17, 2009)

http://www.aimsolder.com/techarticles/Indium_article.pdf
http://www.turi.org/content/.../AIM_Suraski_at_BTU_workshop1.pdf
http://www.empf.org/empfasis/2009/Apr09/help-409.html
http://www.freshpatents.com/-dt20090409ptan20090091024.php


here is lil info for those who just love to read about boring soldering.

tin lead solder sounds like a collector of our gold, Indium lead leaches less gold.


----------

